# Phosphate reactor



## rudirudi (24 Jul 2012)

Hi
I have been getting some hair algae recently,mainly on some wood and on some plantsMy lighting is 4 x 54w T5's,I have reduced my photo period (my tank is 6ft x 2ft x 2ft)to 6 hours daily for one pair of lights and 4 hours for the other two.I checked my phosphate level (I know that test kits are not very accurate,but guessed it would give me a pointer)it indicated  I had about 1.0 mg/l,which could lead to nuisance algae.My question is,does anyone on here use a phosphate reactor,if you do, do you rate them,

Cheers 

Rudi


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Jul 2012)

Hey rudi, phosphates are dosed into most of our tanks, hair algae is co2 related. Either not enough co2 or poor distribution of what is available.
You dont say if you use co2 and/or  ferts in your tank?


----------



## rudirudi (24 Jul 2012)

Hi Easer
I inject co2 through a diffuser which is placed under a a spray bar on the return of a FX5,the drop checker always reads green(I  use an aquatronca ph probe to control the ph).I dose 2 or 3 times a week with a solution I make up of TNC trace and potassium nitrate,plus seachem flourish twice a week.

Rudi


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jul 2012)

So add more or find a better way of distributing the CO2. PO4 does not cause algae and PO4 test kits cannot tell you any indication no matter how much one might wish it so. You have already fallen of the wagon and are headed to the dark side. Hair algae has nothing to do with PO4.

Cheers,


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Jul 2012)

As Clive has said you will need to play with the amount injected and how it's distributed. Fx5 has good flow but 6x2x2 is a big tank and will likely require a powerhead or two.  Get your co2 right and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## rudirudi (24 Jul 2012)

I have 3 external filters returning to the tank and 2 Koralia 2800 lph powerheads,the plants seem to grow fairly well but not as well as the bloody algae,I will up my co2.Is the upshot,phosphate is not detrimental to the aquarium,therefore a phosphate reactor is a complete waste of time and money?

Rudi


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Jul 2012)

You got it.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Jul 2012)

Just sharing my experience to make you feel better about your po4 readings. With a Nutrafin test kit my po4 readings are too dark to get a reading and I think the scale goes up to 2mgl. I don't have any major algae problems and I still dose a little with the rest of my fertilising regime just to edge my bets. I have looked into the local authority tap water and also discussed it with plenty of other fish keepers in my area who are all in agreement that there is a fair amount of po4 in the tap water. In a planted tank I look at it more as a freebie than a nuisance.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jul 2012)

Hi all,


> Is the upshot,phosphate is not detrimental to the aquarium,therefore a phosphate reactor is a complete waste of time and money?....With a Nutrafin test kit my po4 readings are too dark to get a reading and I think the scale goes up to 2mgl. I don't have any major algae problems and I still dose a little with the rest of my fertilising regime just to edge my bets. I have looked into the local authority tap water and also discussed it with plenty of other fish keepers in my area who are all in agreement that there is a fair amount of po4 in the tap water. In a planted tank I look at it more as a freebie than a nuisance.


I think so, all UK tap water now has phosphate added and it isn't easy to measure at low levels. If you use tap water you are going to have enough P for plant growth in the water, if you don't have higher plants you will have "other photosynthetic organisms" make use of the available nutrients.

Some might like this thread (from the BCA forum), where the seller of the Ultiphos range of products replies and explains his product and how it works. Personally I don't think it is an entirely convincing performance, but the thread is quite interesting and covers eutrophication, plant physiology, test kits, the "Redfield ratio" etc.

Thread:
"Could phosphates be buffering my tank?" <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=7161>


> *Ultiphos - <http://ultiphos.com/> Helps you fight the green monster*
> *Remove Phosphate® Reduce Algae
> It really is that simple!*


cheers Darrel


----------



## rudirudi (25 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the replies,I use ro water so there should'nt be  any po4 there,there would seem to be alot of conflicting information re po4 in the aquarium,some american studies seem to indicate it might not be a good thing to have,and does encourage algae,for the moment I will up my co2,do more water changes and see if the hair algae disappears,if not I will try some phosphate remover,anything to get rid of the awful stuff!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Jul 2012)

Odd there should be po4 with ro and your not adding it yourself! Could it be from some other source. If your tanks well planted with moderate lighting the fish shouldn't add anywhere near enough the plants would consume. Are the sites you are looking at related to planted tanks? It may be an algae causer in non planted.


----------



## rudirudi (25 Jul 2012)

Hi average
I just tapped in 'PO4 in freshwater aquarium' and lots of sites indicate po4 is helpful in growing algae,I started reading one article which went into organic and inorganic phosphates and how to test for them and lost the will to live,it would appear to be a complicated compound,and I dont think it is clear cut what effect it has on our aquariums,for every clever man who says it is beneficial,there would seem to be an equally clever man who has done lots of trials and he tells us it the devils own,I think I might do some more reading before reaching a conclusion.

Rudi


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Jul 2012)

Hi, please do feel free to look at all the other information, however I dose about 8ppm of P04 every week and don't have any algae problems. I have had my fair share of algae problems in the past, and didn't know what to believe! All I know is that, when I stopped adding phosphate and nitrate in order to stop the algae growth, all that happened was the algae grew better and better and the plants health was deteriorating. In a planted tank, the more ferts you add, the better your plants will grow and algae won't be able to compete! Don't get listening to people who tell you otherwise because they are misinformed!


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Jul 2012)

Check out this article if you haven't already done so
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.co.uk/


----------

